# Happy Birthday HibLaGrande



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happiest of birthdays to you Hibster!!! Wooooo Hooooooo


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Hib!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hib!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Happy Scary Birthday Hib!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

have a good one :devil:


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy B Day man!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I hope you have a great birthday HibLaGrande!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Arrr.. :> LOL Have a very vonderful happy birthday :> Savvy?.... Hehehehe.... 
from your friend... DarkFangeledBatLady  :devil: hehehehe


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Ohh happy Day Hib


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have a scary birthday.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh yeah it is my birthday! I done plum forgot agout it.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday dear Hibby!!!
Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hib!! 
I Hope you had a great day!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday! I hope you have such a great one, you can't remember it the next day!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Hib, hope you had a great one! :devil:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*HibLaGrande I hope you had a wonderful Birthday!!*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Darn, I missed it! That's what I get for going on vacation. Hope you had a great birthday, Hibs!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I had a systems crash and I am pretty pissed that I missed Hib's birthday! Well, happy belated ol' buddy!  Hope your B-Day was filled with the downing of much grog and just simple mischief making!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW, I missed this too!

Happy belated birthday fellow Michigander!


----------

